# Marking an asphalt driveway...setback?



## sns (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi-
We have a long, winding asphalt driveway...~500 feet or more, plenty of curves.
I am going to install the fiberglass driveway markers so my plow professional knows where to go.
But how far from the edge of the asphalt should I set them back here in MN? A few inches?
A foot?
Thanks in advance for advice...


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

First off welcome to PlowSite

Just ask your service provider how they would like them to be put in, and where. Although they should put markers in for you, after all they are the professionals that are being paid to do the job..

Myself I put them in about 4" from the edge of the blacktop, but that's just my preference.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I put mine a foot off. That gives me room to get the snow off the driveway without smacking the marker. It also helps the water drain off the driveway and not form ice when the sun melts it or we have a little warm spell.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

The key is that they need to be consistent. As long as whoever is driving the plow knows how far back they are from the road, they can follow them. If the plow operator has other marked properties, try to be consistent with his other properties so as not to throw in more information he needs to remember. He is working hard when it snows, so make it easy on him.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

arent the markers there to mark the edge of the driveway so they dont tear up your lawn ??
if so why would you put them back at all ????...i'd put them on the edge of the driveway...i,m fairly certain they'll have plenty of room to push the snow seeing how its only a little tiny stick


----------



## Aveerainc (Jan 29, 2009)

I run 18 inches off so I don't smack them when making the side banks. On the flat part where I'm going right at the marker I place them directly at the edge so I don't rip up my lawn.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I set mine back about a foot, as when we get really heavy wet snow, it tends to push the markers around when passing them.


Personal preference, I guess.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

About 18" on the sides and as close to edge for straight pushes.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

WingPlow;1516870 said:


> arent the markers there to mark the edge of the driveway so they dont tear up your lawn ??
> if so why would you put them back at all ????...i'd put them on the edge of the driveway...i,m fairly certain they'll have plenty of room to push the snow seeing how its only a little tiny stick


Sure... because everybody knows that plowing is so precise that the plow operator can aim for within 1/8th of an inch of the markers and not knock them off.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

jasonv;1517900 said:


> Sure... because everybody knows that plowing is so precise that the plow operator can aim for within 1/8th of an inch of the markers and not knock them off.


knock them off what ?


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

WingPlow;1518603 said:


> knock them off what ?


What do you think?


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

jasonv;1518662 said:


> What do you think?


if i knew i wouldnt have asked.....


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

WingPlow;1519394 said:


> if i knew i wouldnt have asked.....


Ok, lets go through this step by step.

Driveway markers.
What is a driveway marker?
-- it is a stick that sticks up so that the plow operator can see a path marked out.
Where does a driveway marker go?
-- on the edge of the driveway.
How does it stay at the edge of the driveway?
-- it is pounded into the ground.
What device is being operated where the operator needs to know the location of the driveway markers?
-- a SNOW PLOW.
What does a snow plow do?
-- it takes whatever it happens to come in contact with and tries to fling it off to the side.
What happens if that happens to be a market?
-- is still tries to fling it off to the side.
So what does a plow marker get knocked off of by a snow plow?
-- whatever happens to be holding it up. Probably the ground at the edge of the driveway.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

jasonv;1519528 said:


> Ok, lets go through this step by step.
> 
> -- whatever happens to be holding it up. Probably the ground at the edge of the driveway.


He's got to be pulling your chain, man!

Knocked off.... that's like Bumped off, or wacked off, or concrete shoes or living with the fishes...

Figure of speech for losing or breaking, or popping off one of your markers and losing it in a snow bank

:laughing: You guys are too funny .....


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

ok so let me see if i have this correct

you wont put your driveway markers...the things that mark the edge of the driveway ON the edge of the driveway because they'll get knocked down by the snow hitting them ??

instead you'll put them "and just going by what i,m reading here" 12-18 inches OFF the driveway ???


bet that dosent lead to alot of lawn damge huh.......



guess its true what they say...your never to old to learn something, and here after nearly 40 years of plowing i thought i was doing it the right way :laughing:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I usually put them 1-2" off the edge just because they won't pound in easily right next to the drive. I always want them as close as possible to the drive so no damage is done to lawn. I haven't seen them get displaced very often by snow unless its at the end of a push and you're stacking on them.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

I seriously hope that Dogplow Dodge is correct and that you're just screwing with me, because if you actually believe what you're saying, they should definitely take away your drivers license, since you're clearly not qualified. If the markers are right at the edge of the driveway, they are then within a fraction of an inch of where your plow needs to be. YOU ARE NOT THAT PRECISE OF A DRIVER and WILL run them down WITH THE PLOW ITSELF. Not the snow, the PLOW.

Oh, and if they're the flexible kind, even if you ARE that precise of a driver (which you aren't, NOBODY is), the SNOW will bounce them out and they'll spring back and HIT YOUR TRUCK.


----------



## WingPlow (Jun 18, 2007)

jasonv;1519946 said:


> I seriously hope that Dogplow Dodge is correct and that you're just screwing with me, because if you actually believe what you're saying, they should definitely take away your drivers license, since you're clearly not qualified. If the markers are right at the edge of the driveway, they are then within a fraction of an inch of where your plow needs to be. YOU ARE NOT THAT PRECISE OF A DRIVER and WILL run them down WITH THE PLOW ITSELF. Not the snow, the PLOW.
> 
> Oh, and if they're the flexible kind, even if you ARE that precise of a driver (which you aren't, NOBODY is), the SNOW will bounce them out and they'll spring back and HIT YOUR TRUCK.


i just looked back thru this thread and no where did i see where i insulted you....

i asked a simple question of why would you place so far off the driveway, but its ok i came to my own conclusion.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I put them out a foot My wings dont rip grass and windrow away from the drive by the time mid winter the bank of snow is always at edge the road
Some has a curb and them I'll put at the edge


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

4-6" is what I tell my guys. If they are right at the very edge of the drive, the driveway inevitably becomes narrow over the course of the season as drivers rarely have the snow right out to within a fraction of an inch of the stake. 4-6" allows enough room to get right out to the edge of the pavement without ripping up the lawn or taking down the stake while trying to keep the driveway wide. My drivers also keep in mind that the stakes are 4-6" off the drive's edge. 

I'm not seeing it as something complicated enough to be having a huge debate over... But I do realize that without any snow to plow yet, coming on here and arguing about trivial crap is what we do...


----------

